
AWS Lambda Supports Traffic Shifting and Phased Deployments with AWS CodeDeploy - tomcart
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/11/aws-lambda-supports-traffic-shifting-and-phased-deployments-with-aws-codedeploy/
======
wahnfrieden
This solves a huge gap. Blue/green and canary rollout is critical for highly-
available services.

We'd been half-solving it by doing a "sandbox" deploy, running a health check,
then "promoting" to prod by then deploying to our prod environment.
Automatically, without manual steps or verification, of course. But it's not
true blue/green like this, doesn't account for accidental environment parity
issues or drift, and doesn't accommodate canary rollout.

------
tomcart
Puzzled by the relationship of SAM and Cloudformation in lambda ecosystem.

SAM seemed like an effort to create an open spec for this type of App but
looks more and more bespoke to AWS.

~~~
wahnfrieden
For us, SAM is just a shorthand DSL for Lambda-ecosystem CloudFormation
templates. It's much more concise and expressive than vanilla CloudFormation
for typical Lambda use cases.

